# Rare/uncommon species



## Arachnomaniac19 (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anybody have any rare/uncommon species that most people don't have? If so would you mind posting a picture of them here (or a link to one)?


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 29, 2014)

well ig depends on your term of rare. some wold say m. balfouri is rare. to where others say its uncommon but not rare. but also your in canada. some sp are rare in canada but not in US or EU. to where some are super common in the US and uncommon in canada but semi rare in EU [like some Aphonopelmas]

i personally keep a Phormictopus Sp. purple. i dont see those around much [cant do pic atm at work and boss is here] and would love to have some more. but ig "rare" depends who you ask and where they are imo


----------



## cold blood (Dec 29, 2014)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Does anybody have any rare/uncommon species that most people don't have? If so would you mind posting a picture of them here (or a link to one)?


T. cyaneolum would probably be my least common.  I'd love to find her a male!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hanska (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a black morph of _Euathlus truculentus_. Couldn't find almost anything about it when I googled it. Some german forum posts mentioning it but not much more. Don't have a pic atm but it's like the regular _E.truculentus_ but the metallic green on its femurs and carapace only show in specific angles and the red shows less. Most of the time it just looks totally black. Yes, a more boring looking version.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 29, 2014)

The rarest T in my collection would be M. balfouri.


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 29, 2014)

I have quite a few of the rarer ts but I would say the rarest is my thrixopelma cajamarca female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariner1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I was going to say my M. balfouri is my rarest T. Although it seems you can find them almost everywhere now, prices are even starting to go down a little. When I get my H. himalayana I will reply again.


----------



## shawno821 (Dec 29, 2014)

B.Klassi,one of my rarer T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enn49 (Dec 29, 2014)

Currently my rarest is probable my O. diamantinensis but on Wednesday I'm getting a C. perezmilesi and a N. sp "Guyana" both of which I've had difficulties finding info on so I guess they must be pretty rare too.

O. diamantinensis


----------



## IHeartTs (Dec 29, 2014)

Probably my a ezendami although idk exactly how rare they are.  I've been seeing them more often. Beautiful regardless. Sorry no pic.  Mine is just a little tyke right now.


----------



## Philth (Dec 29, 2014)

Mariner1 said:


> I was going to say my M. balfouri is my rarest T. Although it seems you can find them almost everywhere now, prices are even starting to go down a little.


These threads are always funny to see how people deceive what is "rare".  The price on _M. balfouri _started dropping ten years ago   For this thread _Thrixopelma_ *sp.* "Cajamarca" is the winner so far.  I'll try to throw some pics up tonight when I get home.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (Dec 29, 2014)

Philth said:


> These threads are always funny to see how people deceive what is "rare".  The price on _M. balfouri _started dropping ten years ago   For this thread _Thrixopelma_ *sp.* "Cajamarca" is the winner so far.  I'll try to throw some pics up tonight when I get home.
> 
> Later, Tom


M. Balfouri-Expensive, yes. Rare, no. Now, if you mentioned M. lambertoni, I would agree.

Tom, I would love to see your long list of rarities I know you have.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 29, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i personally keep a Phormictopus Sp. purple. i dont see those around much [cant do pic atm at work and boss is here] and would love to have some more. but ig "rare" depends who you ask and where they are imo [emoji14]




Here's a picture of my Phormictopus sp Purple. One of my favorites. Definitely uncommon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## awiec (Dec 29, 2014)

I would have have to go with my t.cyaneolum and p. so purple. Neither were really expensive but they are not in high demand which is a shame cause the former is a great newbie spider and the latter has a charming ferocity. I've kept a lot of oddball true spiders for sure, a few were local varients or undescribed but I don't have any pictures though.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a T. stirmi, they certainly aren't rare but a lot of people don't have them.
View attachment 133147


----------



## JZC (Dec 29, 2014)

Rarest tarantula I own would be my G. pulchra, that'll change tomorrow when I get my P. sazimai sling.


----------



## Methal (Dec 29, 2014)

guss my rare would be M balfouri.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 29, 2014)

I had a Pamphobeteus petersi a while back.


----------



## Tballs (Dec 29, 2014)

Rarest T in my collection would have to be my 3.5" confirmed female Haplopelma Schmidti. I have yet to see another one in Canada. Also have anAvicularia minatrix mature female which is a fairly uncommon Avic.


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 29, 2014)

cold blood said:


> T. cyaneolum would probably be my least common.  I'd love to find her a male!


I think I need 1 of these to go with my T lagunas and cajamarca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 29, 2014)

"These threads are always funny to see how people deceive what is "rare". The price on M. balfouri started dropping ten years ago  For this thread Thrixopelma sp. "Cajamarca" is the winner so far. I'll try to throw some pics up tonight when I get home.

Later, Tom "

Indeed Tom, rarity is in the eye of the beholder.  You, Ana, and I probably share many "rare" specimens in common in our collections.  The above link I shared are just a few that I actually have posted for sale recently and look forward to seeing what you are going to share from the vault ;D  Congrats again on the leetzi my friend...

Joe


----------



## Medusa (Dec 29, 2014)

Homoeomma sp. "Blue" - pretty rare for me and still a sling. Haven't seen this one offered for sale often, if at all.


----------



## LadyofSpiders (Dec 29, 2014)

]Pamphobeteus sp Costa is probably my rarest 
I also have B cabocla, P sazimai, a pair of Phormictopus sp purple, O diamantinensis and a Harpactira dictator


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeRossi said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...-mascara-etc&p=2341335&viewfull=1#post2341335
> 
> 
> "These threads are always funny to see how people deceive what is "rare". The price on M. balfouri started dropping ten years ago  For this thread Thrixopelma sp. "Cajamarca" is the winner so far. I'll try to throw some pics up tonight when I get home.
> ...


  Hi Pinche! Your Avicularia versicolor is the rarest of them all on your link. I think Tom would agree....


-Jose


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2014)

El Bandito strikes again.....of course out of the 6 pictures posted you had to pic that one.  Now get some pictures of your cross bred fracta/baumgarteni/highlow subfuscabara up here.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeRossi said:


> El Bandito strikes again.....of course out of the 6 pictures posted you had to pic that one.  Now get some pictures of your cross bred fracta/baumgarteni/highlow subfuscabara up here.


 As pinche huevos know that Acanthoscurria fracta to me is one of the rarest out there, here is one photo of her. I do not know of anyone else that owns one of this species as of now in the USA.


*Acanthoscurria fracta - Wild Caught Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2014)

Great photo...love the stripping of that Acanthoscurria natalensis / juruenicola.  How did you cross breed that with 2 females mongolo fresca?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeRossi said:


> Great photo...love the stripping of that Acanthoscurria natalensis / juruenicola.  How did you cross breed that with 2 females mongolo fresca?


 We'll I did not want to bring that conversation up but since you are asking I will let people know that I learn from the best, Joe Rossi (Pinche Huevos) is the one that taught me how to cross breed. The best in the business!


-Jose


----------



## JoeRossi (Dec 30, 2014)

Lol....2nd best bandito.  We know who the 1st is .  Get some other photos of the rare t's i sent you up there like striatus, polycuspulatus, etc....would love to see there growth.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeRossi said:


> Lol....2nd best bandito.  We know who the 1st is .  Get some other photos of the rare t's i sent you up there like striatus, polycuspulatus, etc....would love to see there growth.


 Will do!


-Jose


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sericopelma sp. "Chiriqui"   

As far as im aware, i am one of only two people in the states with this species.


----------



## DVMT (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I would have to go with my Bumba cabocla.  Probably the rarest I have.  I know there have only been 2 or 3 (maybe more now?) sacs produced here  in the US.


----------



## Mina (Jan 2, 2015)

Mine would be my B. Klassi female, my A. leata female, L. Klugi female and N. Carapoensis female.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 2, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> Sericopelma sp. "Chiriqui"
> 
> As far as im aware, i am one of only two people in the states with this species.


I'm kind of curious as to how you managed to do that.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 2, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I have a T. stirmi, they certainly aren't rare but a lot of people don't have them.
> View attachment 133147


Is this a picture of your Theraphosa stirmi (Burgundy Goliath Birdeater Tarantula)? I only ask because the spider in this picture appears to have setae on its patellas. If this is your spider and it does have setae on its patellas it is not a Theraphosa stirmi.  That's a good thing... lol


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just realized I forgot to put the "rare" species that I have, lol! 

Harpactira dictator
Holothele sp. Carabobo
Caturumi argentinsus
Ami sp. Columbia
Neostenotarsus sp. French Gyana
Pterinopelma sazimai
Sericopelma sp. Panama
Holothele sp. Yanayaccu


Just know that I'm only going on the animals that I don't see available too often. Some of these may actually be quite common.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well to be completely honest, i ordered a high dollar amount of rare tarantulas from a member. This happened to be my freebie. 





BobGrill said:


> I'm kind of curious as to how you managed to do that.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 3, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well to be completely honest, i ordered a high dollar amount of rare tarantulas from a member. This happened to be my freebie.


Well hopefully you can find a mate for him/her so there'll be more available someday. Seems rather unlikely though if yours is one of only two or three in the country.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 5, 2015)

On its next molt, i should be able to sex it. If its female, i will start growing it fast. That way i can get it up to size before more slings enter the states. If its male, well looks like he will just have to slow way down, and pray a female makes her way across the seas. 





BobGrill said:


> Well hopefully you can find a mate for him/her so there'll be more available someday. Seems rather unlikely though if yours is one of only two or three in the country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well it's not even as close to as rare as some of the crazy tarantulas the serious members have, but the rarest ones I have are H. Villosella and C. Fimbriatus. I had an H. Albostriatum but he passed some weeks ago.

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 08:44 AM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> On its next molt, i should be able to sex it. If its female, i will start growing it fast. That way i can get it up to size before more slings enter the states. If its male, well looks like he will just have to slow way down, and pray a female makes her way across the seas.


Good luck with the little fella! what do the adults look like?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks. They look similar to L. parahybana. Here is about the best picture i could find. http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/S...icopelmaspChiriquiPanama_zpsd823fb89.jpg.html


klawfran3 said:


> Good luck with the little fella! what do the adults look like?


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 5, 2015)

My two rarest species are the two Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" and Xenesthis immanis spiderlings I have.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran"



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Xenesthis immanis


----------



## cold blood (Jan 5, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> My two rarest species are the two Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" and Xenesthis immanis spiderlings I have.
> 
> View attachment 133319
> 
> ...


Typical Pampho...stuffing its face   Sweet t...same for the Xensthis!!


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 5, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Typical Pampho...stuffing its face   Sweet t...same for the Xensthis!!


Thanks! That's the only time I can get them to really stand still- when they're eating! I was surprised my X. immanis slings aren't as skittish. They tend to sit still when I pick up their enclosures but the Pamphos start running around immediately. Could change though. Perhaps they're hoping by not moving they won't be noticed.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 5, 2015)

The X. immanis looks heavy pre-molt, things may change.

Funny thing about the pampho is that despite being skittish, as soon as prey hits the turf, they forget they are spooked and instantly tackle their prey.  

I love that every time they molt, its like a new t.   My nigricolor just went from 3.75", still orange (although dulled) with the "tree", to 4.75" with beautiful adult colors....looks very X. immannis(ish).  Molted on new years, can't wait to start feeding her again!!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 5, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Thanks! That's the only time I can get them to really stand still- when they're eating! I was surprised my X. immanis slings aren't as skittish. They tend to sit still when I pick up their enclosures but the Pamphos start running around immediately. Could change though. Perhaps they're hoping by not moving they won't be noticed.


"im not moving you cant see me!  you only see movement, so you cant see me! i am a rock!" lol


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 5, 2015)

cold blood said:


> The X. immanis looks heavy pre-molt, things may change.
> 
> Funny thing about the pampho is that despite being skittish, as soon as prey hits the turf, they forget they are spooked and instantly tackle their prey.
> 
> I love that every time they molt, its like a new t.   My nigricolor just went from 3.75", still orange (although dulled) with the "tree", to 4.75" with beautiful adult colors....looks very X. immannis(ish).  Molted on new years, can't wait to start feeding her again!!


Yes, my X. immanis is super pre-molt. Been black in the back for about two days now. Maybe two and a half to three, I don't bother any of my Ts very much. Just a daily check to see how they're fairing. My other X. immanis is bloated and very shiny, so might not be far behind. Still, despite that, neither of them really run. But when they get larger they might get more bold. Either way I'm ready for it.

It's true! I was absolutely -floored- at the size difference in my pampho! Doesn't look anything like it's twin! Also with it's added size, I can see that orange fading up the legs. Ugh, so stunning. (who has now gone into pre-molt too)

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 10:52 PM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> "im not moving you cant see me!  you only see movement, so you cant see me! i am a rock!" lol


Haha, exactly. And the pamphos are like "EVEN THE ROCKS AREN'T SAFE, YOU IDIOTS." But it's cool. It'd be kind of boring if every T had the same reaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mindibun (Jan 17, 2015)

For a while my rarest were my E olivacea, which I think are still fairly rare. Honestly, I think that's more due to the fact that they are baboons and we baboon people are few and far between. Take care of them like a GBB and they flourish - it's not hard. I recently acquired an X immanis - something I've wanted since way back in the beginning of my spider keeping. She's probably my least common tarantula now. Maybe. Maybe they're tied. I don't care - here's a picture of her from the day I got her. I don't keep her that dry and I'm going to be setting up her final enclosure tomorrow. Planning on doing something T blondi - esque to keep humidity up without so much work on my part. ... I hate work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 17, 2015)

Mindibun said:


> For a while my rarest were my E olivacea, which I think are still fairly rare. Honestly, I think that's more due to the fact that they are baboons and we baboon people are few and far between. Take care of them like a GBB and they flourish - it's not hard. I recently acquired an X immanis - something I've wanted since way back in the beginning of my spider keeping. She's probably my least common tarantula now. Maybe. Maybe they're tied. I don't care - here's a picture of her from the day I got her. I don't keep her that dry and I'm going to be setting up her final enclosure tomorrow. Planning on doing something T blondi - esque to keep humidity up without so much work on my part. ... I hate work.


Nice! What a pretty girl you have there. I've got two X. immanis slings that have yet to show adult color. One recently molted and is showing those red hairs on the bum, but no pink on the carapace just yet. 

I keep them exactly how I keep my pamphos.


----------



## tarantulateaparty (Oct 16, 2017)

I’d like to see an updated list from people. Over the years past, have you collected more uncommon species?


----------



## SingaporeB (Oct 16, 2017)

tarantulateaparty said:


> I’d like to see an updated list from people. Over the years past, have you collected more uncommon species?


I would like to see pictures.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 16, 2017)

I think mine would be Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Oct 16, 2017)

I’ll play.  My collection had certainly evolved over time but my most uncommon are truely nothing more than uncommon at this point.  That would be my P metallica sling and my adult B auratum pair.  Neither are hard to find at this point but I love em’.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

